# Hard mass in breast, not like a plugged duct....



## vwmama (May 2, 2003)

I am BF my 7 mo old and noticed a sharp shooting pain last week after I had been getting over a cold. The pain went away after I kept nursing on that side 1st to try to unplug the duct. I continued until I thought it was ok. Now I am noticing a harder lumpier area that is big, almost half the size of my breast. No pain or redness but a lumpy hard feeling that is different from anything I have ever had with 3 nurslings. Has anyone any ideas what could be going on?


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Sounds like a whole bunch of alveoli are inflamed.

Do you know what the interior of a lactating breast looks like? Kind of like bunches of grapes. So instead of just one duct being plugged, you have a whole area inflamed from probably a series of plugs.

Count yourself lucky it is not sore.

Follow protocols for a plugged duct. Lots of rest. Warm wet compresses, frequent nursing or pumping. Rest, drink lots of water and eat well. Sit in a bath and dangle your breast into the water and try to express into the water.

Then get out, and did I mention, rest. When baby nurses, massage area vigorously as you can without damaging yourself.

here is more info:

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/mom/mastitis.html


----------



## LittleOne03 (Feb 7, 2004)

I had something very similar to this. I tried to treat it as a plugged duct, but it didn't help. It was about this time I realized that I had thrush, and shortly after I got it cleared up (gentian violet) the large lump disappeared. I think that the yeast had possibly invaided and were multiplying? Not positive, but it did resolve itself once the thrush cleared up.


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

I've had something like that too. I treated it like a plugged duct. Mine always took several days to clear but I never got mastitis.

While treating a plugged duct and then for a few days afterwards, I take ibuprufen to reduce the inflammation. It helps to continue taking the ibuprufen for a few days afterwards because even when you clear a plugged duct, the area is inflamed and can easily become plugged up again.

Take care of yourself!


----------



## bilbo333 (Aug 13, 2003)

In addition to Ibuprofin for swelling, consider adding Lecithin supplements to your diet to keep the milk flowing.


----------



## vwmama (May 2, 2003)

Thanks for the good advice and that Kellys website is fantastic! I went to the old OB doc who said go home and try to massage it out. I have been doing that and it helped. I still have a white part on the tip of the nipple which hurts when nursing and sometimes when I'm not. Yesterday I tried to gently pull a little bit off and now it's more sore. I am wondering if it's thrush or just the milk blister?? I have had a smaller one before but I don't remember it hurting this much. I am trying warm compresses before nursing and am hoping it clears up. How long should a milk blister last?
Thanks


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vwmama*
I still have a white part on the tip of the nipple which hurts when nursing and sometimes when I'm not. Yesterday I tried to gently pull a little bit off and now it's more sore. I am wondering if it's thrush or just the milk blister?? I have had a smaller one before but I don't remember it hurting this much. I am trying warm compresses before nursing and am hoping it clears up. How long should a milk blister last?
Thanks

Is there some kind of issue with proper latching with your baby? I wonder, b/c plugs and blebs can be caused by improper latch. Or is baby skipping or shortening feeds?

Try to be as consistent with emptying the breast as possible now. If baby is inconsistent or latching wrong b/c of, say, teething, lecithin, as recced above, can help prevent recurrent plugs. A bleb, or milk blister, is a plug at the outlet.

The warm compress, followed by nursing or pumping, can usually open a bleb. If not, you can take a sterile needle and open it. Be careful to keep everything near or on your nipple, scrupulously clean. Open sores can be vulnerable to thrush and you could have both, plugs and thrush. Dr Newmans' all purpose nippple cream can help.

Do a search on kellymom for that ointment, "blebs" and "thrush" treatments.

Good luck


----------



## hotmamacita (Sep 25, 2002)

I have a hard mass too (quarter sized and just under the surface of the skin as opposed to deeper in tissue) and it is bright red. But I am no longer nursing. DaryLLL is it possible for this to be a plugged duct or mastitis?


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes, you can have mastitis when not lactating. Ouch! Are you still producing milk? In your situation, first recourse would be rest, lots of water, and foods and nutritional supplements that prevent infection. Garlic, echinacea, etc. I know you've got toddler twins and finding time to rest is hard!

If necc, go get an antibiotic. Take pro-biotics along with. I have a friend who had non-lactating mastitis, previous to any pregnancies, and she ended up with needing more than one surgery.







:


----------



## hotmamacita (Sep 25, 2002)

Okay, I'll take garlic, echinachea and an herbal anti-biotic. My body doesn't deal well with allopathic medicine so I'll see how this goes. Rest? ha ha...that ain't gonna happen.

Thanks and







(will PM you when I have more of a mind)

Peace,


----------

